# Christmas Cathedral Choirs



## staugustine

I would like to listen to some Christmas Cathedral music, as tomorrow is first Sunday of advent. What are your recommendations?


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid I'm not quite sure what you mean. Do you mean a performance in a cathedral? Because for that, we would have to know your location. If you mean recorded Christmas music in a cathedral, well, there are some recommendations, but I don't really know the locations where they were recorded. Bach's Christmas Oratorio is certainly a beautiful work. I like Rene Jacobs' recording of it. There is Praetorius' Mass for Christmas Morning - the McCreesh recording is the one I have. Harry Christophers and the Sixteen have a 2-volume recording of Traditional Christmas Carols that I really like - Volume 1 has the better know carols, but Volume 2 is also exceptional. And then I just purchased Verbum caro factum est - Christmas songs recorded by Masaaki Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan. I haven't listened to it all yet, but have liked what I have heard. These are all choral works, and not pop Christmas albums.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Continuing on the idea of recorded music, if you want to go full cathedral from the Renaissance, the Tallis Scholars have a nice recording of Thomas Tallis' Christmas mass. 

John Eliot Gardiner has a well-sung collection of Christmas carols from all eras in his CD Once As I Remember.


----------



## bharbeke

You could check out the justly famous Mormon Tabernacle Choir. I'm sure they have recorded in a cathedral or similar space in their history.


----------

